# in quest of "Approximate" approximately



## Faramundo (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi,

In the beginning of Hindemith's Kammermuzik [[*



*]]
there's a passage , roughly from 00:20 to 00:40 , that sounds like early Frank Zappa, the accelerated rythmic Zappa of "Approximate" in "You can't do that on stage anymore vol.2".
Where in contemporary music can I find frantic moments like that, possibly with vibraphones but not exclusively.
Thank you.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Heres one maybe, but with piano: Prokofiev´s 4th Piano Concerto





BTW Krainev/Kitayenko/MoscowPO is the most aggressive/frantic recording of his concerto cycle, not this one.

Prokofiev liked such moods: Piano Concerto no.2 & Toccata for piano


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Somewhat more advanced music (you-tube performances unfortunately not quite on the level of CD recordings):

Nørgård: I Ching, for percussion solo. 4 movements. 




There´s also a version with orchestra, "For A Change" - go for the Mortensen recording.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I always thought Messiaen's "Et expecto…" sounded like Zappa, with the crazy horns, gongs, and percussion.


----------

